# spin-off da thread sobre passwords

## darktux

Uma solução na área de LDAP seria muito mais aconselhável.

----------

## lmpinto

 *darktux wrote:*   

> Uma solução na área de LDAP seria muito mais aconselhável.

 

E quais os teus argumentos? Achas mesmo que para uma pessoa que tem a dúvida de como gerar um hash em md5 em php o LDAP resolve o problema? Tás a brincar, certo? Isso é matar uma mosca com um martelo pneumático!

Raragão: se fores à página do php, tens em http://pt2.php.net/manual/en/function.md5.php um comentário que aponta para http://limonez.net/~jure/php/. Investiga e diz-nos qualquer coisa.

----------

## darktux

 *lmpinto wrote:*   

>  *darktux wrote:*   Uma solução na área de LDAP seria muito mais aconselhável. 
> 
> E quais os teus argumentos? Achas mesmo que para uma pessoa que tem a dúvida de como gerar um hash em md5 em php o LDAP resolve o problema? Tás a brincar, certo? Isso é matar uma mosca com um martelo pneumático!
> 
> Raragão: se fores à página do php, tens em http://pt2.php.net/manual/en/function.md5.php um comentário que aponta para http://limonez.net/~jure/php/. Investiga e diz-nos qualquer coisa.

 

 *To wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDITED: btw scripts em PHP para adicionar users? Palpita-me a problemas de segunrança...

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lmpinto

 *darktux wrote:*   

>  *lmpinto wrote:*    *darktux wrote:*   Uma solução na área de LDAP seria muito mais aconselhável. 
> 
> E quais os teus argumentos? Achas mesmo que para uma pessoa que tem a dúvida de como gerar um hash em md5 em php o LDAP resolve o problema? Tás a brincar, certo? Isso é matar uma mosca com um martelo pneumático!
> 
> Raragão: se fores à página do php, tens em http://pt2.php.net/manual/en/function.md5.php um comentário que aponta para http://limonez.net/~jure/php/. Investiga e diz-nos qualquer coisa. 
> ...

 

Sim - e esses olhinhos a revirar querem dizer basicamente o quê? Já alguém te disse que esse teu hábito de fazeres quotes para juntar simplesmente um smiley e não dizeres nada de novo é irritante?

----------

## humpback

 *lmpinto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Isso é muito bom quando estás a usar a tua própria autenticação. Se usares o /etc/{passwd|shadow} tens de ter em atenção o salt.

 

De quando em vez uma pessoa diz asneira  :Sad: 

Depois de ler umas coisas mais confuso fiquei sobre o real formato da password.

Algo me diz que deveria acabar de ler o applied cryptography.

----------

## darktux

 *lmpinto wrote:*   

>  *darktux wrote:*    *lmpinto wrote:*    *darktux wrote:*   Uma solução na área de LDAP seria muito mais aconselhável. 
> 
> E quais os teus argumentos? Achas mesmo que para uma pessoa que tem a dúvida de como gerar um hash em md5 em php o LDAP resolve o problema? Tás a brincar, certo? Isso é matar uma mosca com um martelo pneumático!
> 
> Raragão: se fores à página do php, tens em http://pt2.php.net/manual/en/function.md5.php um comentário que aponta para http://limonez.net/~jure/php/. Investiga e diz-nos qualquer coisa. 
> ...

 

Não tinha consciência que eram precisos desenhos para explicar o óbvio, mas já que pelos vistos é necessário, vou abrir uma excepção para o teu caso.

O quote, juntamente com o BOLD mostra que eu me estava a referir ao post do To, mais propriamente à parte de criação de utilizadores. CAPICHE?

----------

## humpback

 *darktux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Não tinha consciência que eram precisos desenhos para explicar o óbvio, mas já que pelos vistos é necessário, vou abrir uma excepção para o teu caso.
> 
> 

 

Não estou a gostar do tom que esta thread está a ganhar.

Vamos lá a acalmar e em vez de ir para a boca fácil que tal sermos um pouco mais técnicos visto isto ser um forum técnico?

----------

## darktux

 *humpback wrote:*   

>  *darktux wrote:*   
> 
> Não tinha consciência que eram precisos desenhos para explicar o óbvio, mas já que pelos vistos é necessário, vou abrir uma excepção para o teu caso.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Detesto dizer isto, mas foi ele k começou   :Confused: 

Já vi que as coisas se tomam pessoais. Fim do tom.

----------

## To

 *humpback wrote:*   

>  *To wrote:*   
> 
> EDITED: btw scripts em PHP para adicionar users? Palpita-me a problemas de segunrança... 
> 
> tudo depende do que está em volta do tal script e do que ele faz.
> ...

 

Primeiro gostava de salvaguardar que já trabalho em PHP à quase 4 anos.

Sobre este assunto, é obvio que se consegue fazer isto funcionar em PHP.

Por último, existem coisas que mexem em demasia com a segurança das maquinas. Esta é uma delas, logo, é desaconselhada.

Tó

----------

## lmpinto

 *darktux wrote:*   

>  *lmpinto wrote:*    *darktux wrote:*    *lmpinto wrote:*    *darktux wrote:*   Uma solução na área de LDAP seria muito mais aconselhável. 
> 
> E quais os teus argumentos? Achas mesmo que para uma pessoa que tem a dúvida de como gerar um hash em md5 em php o LDAP resolve o problema? Tás a brincar, certo? Isso é matar uma mosca com um martelo pneumático!
> 
> Raragão: se fores à página do php, tens em http://pt2.php.net/manual/en/function.md5.php um comentário que aponta para http://limonez.net/~jure/php/. Investiga e diz-nos qualquer coisa. 
> ...

 

Sim, nisso reparei. Mas para dizer o quê? Claro que qualquer coisa pode ter problemas de segurança. O post do Tó disse algo que julgo que todos estávamos a pensar. Agora o teu, simplesmente não percebi aonde querias chegar. Acho que quando não tiver nada de jeito para dizer também vou fazer quotes, seleccionar certas partes, por a bold, e mandar uns smileys. 

Tó - dizes que isto é possível de se fazer em php, mas como? Não me lembro de nenhuma hipótese de correr o adduser ou o passwd como root sem ter ou o httpd a correr como root, ou o php a correr como cgi com o suexec, que julgo que nao funciona para o root... (não me lembro se dá para configurar dar ou não para o root)... Seja como for, este tipo de coisas não o faria em php, faria em perl. Em perl pode-se usar o suexec, ou um script setuid com o suidperl... Se bem que a diferença de complexidade entre perl e php também não é pequena...

----------

## humpback

 *darktux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Detesto dizer isto, mas foi ele k começou  
> 
> Já vi que as coisas se tomam pessoais. Fim do tom.

 

Então por favor abstem-te de as dizer, que isto aqui não é o jardim escola em que os meninos se viram para a professora: "Foi o pedrinho que começou."

Quanto ao ser pessoal não percebi, o aviso serve para todos, isto é um forum técnico, e até prova em contrário são todos tratados como adultos.

----------

## pilla

Non-sense. Locked.

----------

